# National anthems



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

Proposal :- to post the various national anthems of the world, including 
a) song 
b) words (incl translation into English)
c) map of where country is I guess. 
Cosmopolitan flavour... but
..here's the obvious starter  (but I'd personally be interested to know the words of others - eg South African anthem for example):-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMYP39gNySA&mode=related&search= aus national anthem (very unclear version at FIFA world cup - might try for clearer words "later")



> ADVANCE AUSTRALIA FAIR
> Australians all let us rejoice
> For we are young and free
> We've golden soil and wealth for toil,
> ...




http://www.imagesaustralia.com/australiannationalanthem.htm

(Tajikistan has very good potassium.... 
other countries have inferior potassium"


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

various maps of australia ( relief maps , blank outlines etc)
http://geography.about.com/library/maps/blaustralia.htm
http://geography.about.com/library/cia/blcaustralia.htm

ditto other countries:-
http://geography.about.com/library/maps/blindex.htm
for example, I wonder what the national anthem of afghanistan is - or rather how it translates?
http://www.national-anthems.net/countries/index.php?id=af#lyrics

afghanistan's website:- http://ca.afghanistans.com/
and examples of afghan music :-  http://ca.afghanistans.com/Concert/Music1.htm  (but no joy yet with anthem)


----------



## theasxgorilla (19 February 2007)

I'll play your game 

Swedish Anthem:

mms://stream.episerverhotell.net/nationalanthem

*"Du gamla, Du fria"*

_Du gamla, du fria, du fjÃ¤llhÃ¶ga Nord,
du tysta, du glÃ¤djerika skÃ¶na!
Jag hÃ¤lsar dig, vÃ¤naste land uppÃ¥ jord,
din sol, din himmel, dina Ã¤ngder grÃ¶na,
din sol, din himmel, dina Ã¤ngder grÃ¶na.

Du tronar pÃ¥ minnen frÃ¥n fornstora dar,
dÃ¥ Ã¤rat ditt namn flÃ¶g Ã¶ver jorden.
Jag vet, att du Ã¤r och du blir vad du var.
Ja, jag vill leva, jag vill dÃ¶ i Norden!
Ja, jag vill leva, jag vill dÃ¶ i Norden!_

Thou ancient, thou freeborn, thou mountainous North,
In beauty and peace our hearts beguiling,
I greet thee, thou loveliest land on the earth,
Thy sun, thy skies, thy verdant meadows smiling.
Thy sun, thy skies, thy verdant meadows smiling.

Thy throne rests on mem’ries from great days of yore,
When worldwide renown was valour’s guerdon.
I know to thy name thou art true as before.
Oh, I would live and I would die in Sweden,
Oh, I would live and I would die in Sweden.


----------



## bvbfan (19 February 2007)

"God Defend New Zealand" has five verses, each in English and translated into Māori.

Commonly, only the first verse is sung, in English and/or in Māori, followed by the same verse in the other language. During sports events, it is always sung Māori first and English second.

The second and last English verses may also be sung, but the third and fourth are rarely used.


God Defend New Zealand
Māori Version

E Ihoā Atua,
O ngā iwi mātou rā
Āta whaka rongona;
Me aroha noa
Kia hua ko te pai;
Kia tau tō atawhai;
Manaakitia mai
Aotearoa

Ōna mano tāngata
Kiri whero, kiri mā,
Iwi Māori Pākehā,
Rūpeke katoa,
Nei ka tono ko ngā hÃ«
Māu e whakaahu kÃ«,
Kia ora mārire
Aotearoa

Tōna mana kia tū!
Tōna kaha kia ū;
Tōna rongo hei pakū
Ki te ao katoa
Aua rawa ngā whawhai
Ngā tutū a tata mai;
Kia tupu nui ai
Aotearoa

Waiho tona takiwā
Ko te ao mārama;
Kia whiti tōna rā
Taiāwhio noa.
Ko te hae me te ngangau
Meinga kia kore kau;
Waiho i te rongo mau
Aotearoa

Tōna pai me toitū
Tika rawa, pono pū;
Tōna noho, tana tū;
Iwi nō Ihowā.
Kaua mōna whakamā;
Kia hau te ingoa;
Kia tū hei tauira;
Aotearoa



English Version

God of Nations at Thy feet,
In the bonds of love we meet,
Hear our voices, we entreat,
God defend our free land.
Guard Pacific's triple star
From the shafts of strife and war,
Make her praises heard afar,
God defend New Zealand.

Men of every creed and race,
Gather here before Thy face,
Asking Thee to bless this place,
God defend our free land.
From dissension, envy, hate,
And corruption guard our state,
Make our country good and great,
God defend New Zealand.

Peace, not war, shall be our boast,
But, should foes assail our coast,
Make us then a mighty host,
God defend our free land.
Lord of battles in Thy might,
Put our enemies to flight,
Let our cause be just and right,
God defend New Zealand.

Let our love for Thee increase,
May Thy blessings never cease,
Give us plenty, give us peace,
God defend our free land.
From dishonour and from shame,
Guard our country's spotless name,
Crown her with immortal fame,
God defend New Zealand.

May our mountains ever be
Freedom's ramparts on the sea,
Make us faithful unto Thee,
God defend our free land.
Guide her in the nation's van,
Preaching love and truth to man,
Working out Thy glorious plan,
God defend New Zealand.


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2007)

Regretfully, I still know all the words to Star Spangled Banner off by heart.

I'm trying to forget, so won't inflict.


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2007)

This place is far nicer and my country of birth:

Official Lyrics of O Canada!

    O Canada!
    Our home and native land!
    True patriot love in all thy sons command.

    With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
    The True North strong and free!

    From far and wide,
    O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

    God keep our land glorious and free!
    O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

    O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71AQyuJDWkQ


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

UK   
wayne, wikipedia reckons you canadians still sing this  (?) - on remembrance day ...(?)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_Save_the_Queen
I like the fact that it's translated into french. (- imagine the converse !- Vancouver singing La Marseilleis  )
also the bit about "confound their politics " lol.
or verse 6 about crushing rebellious scots.  (no wonder they drop that verse when they sing in scotland   )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc_dyX_gh_w&mode=related&search=
gee those balmy army dudes are lousy singers!


> In the United Kingdom, the first verse is the only verse typically sung, even at official occasions, although the third is sung in addition on rare occasions.
> 
> Since "God Save the Queen" is the Royal Anthem of Canada, the first verse has been translated into French for use in that country, as shown below. As sung in English in Canada, "God Save the Queen" has an additional English verse, sung after the first or second verse, which is also given below. In general use in Canada, however, only the first verse is sung. In New Zealand, the second more militaristic verse was replaced with the fourth verse, otherwise known as a "Commonwealth verse". However, that verse is primarily used only when the anthem is played past the first verse.
> 
> ...





> Other UK anthems
> Frequently, when an anthem is needed for one of the component countries of the UK””at an international sporting event, for instance””an alternative song is used:
> 
> 1. Wales has its own official anthem in "Hen Wlad Fy Nhadau".
> ...


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> UK
> wayne, wikipedia reckons you canadians still sing this  (?) - on remembrance day ...(?)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_Save_the_Queen
> I like the fact that it's translated into french.
> also the bit about "confound their politics " lol.
> or verse 6 about crushing rebellious scots.  (no wonder they drop that verse when they sing in scotland   )



I don't know the answer to that, as they had barely cut the umbilical cord when the folks shot through to the states. (There was a nasty recession at the time in Canada) But I know there is still a lot of respect for the Monarchy... though I'm sure the Quebecois would dissent from that view. lol



> *And like a torrent rush,
> Rebellious Scots to crush. *



Hmmm... I wish the poms would invoke that verse and summarily dispose of Tony bLIAR and Crash Gordon (both Scotsmen) lol


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2007)

I've always thought The French anthem quite a stirring tune:

*La Marseilles:
*


> Allons enfants de la patrie,
> Le jour de gloire est arrivÃ© !
> Contre nous de la tyrannie
> L'Ã©tendard sanglant est levÃ© ! (bis)
> ...




And in English, which is interesting reading lol (I was half expecting some militaristic taunts toward the English, but alas, the jibes are generic)



> Let's go children of the fatherland,
> The day of glory has arrived!
> Against us tyranny's
> Bloody flag is raised! (repeat)
> ...


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2007)

La Marseilles - Roberto Alagna (quite a tidy tenor)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqZ4GQ5ZPME


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

lol - when you read the french anthem - you sure start to appreciate what was at stake at Waterloo 
I occasionally remind myself that, when england sent convicts to australia, back home there were major social upheavals - probably not that dissimiar to France? - who revolted in 1789 ( the year after Phillip landed)   
I also remind myself that the bloke who introduced the guiillotine was amongst the last to be so executed - he who lives by the sword etc ...   :behead: 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Revolution In 1794, Robespierre had ultra-radicals and moderate Jacobins executed; in consequence, however, his own popular support eroded markedly. On 27 July 1794, the Thermidorian Reaction led to the arrest and execution of Robespierre ...


----------



## theasxgorilla (19 February 2007)

EN-G-LAND's finest...

"God Save The Queen"

God save the queen
The fascist regime
They made you a moron
Potential H-bomb

God save the queen
She ain't no human being
There is no future
In England's dreaming

Don't be told what you want
Don't be told what you need
There's no future, no future,
No future for you

God save the queen
We mean it man
We love our queen
God saves

God save the queen
'Cause tourists are money
And our figurehead
Is not what she seems

Oh God save history
God save your mad parade
Oh Lord God have mercy
All crimes are paid

When there's no future
How can there be sin
We're the flowers in the dustbin
We're the poison in your human machine
We're the future, you're future

God save the queen
We mean it man
We love our queen
God saves

God save the queen
We mean it man
And there is no future
In England's dreaming

No future, no future,
No future for you
No future, no future,
No future for me

No future, no future,
No future for you
No future, no future
For you


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> EN-G-LAND's finest...
> 
> "God Save The Queen"
> 
> ...




LMAO

I posted the You Tube in the music thread... here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pn7u3DAgp8


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

lol , 
special verse for australia...

"long may your didgeridoo
play richy-dich for you
(not european)
corroboree and samba too
cook plenty kangaroo
heres cheers, hic - mam - to youuuuu....
god save the queen."


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

kazakstan (borat) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mrovBMhAlo
seeing is believing lol


> Kazakhstan greatest country in the world.
> All other countries are run by little girls.
> Kazakhstan number one exporter of potassium.
> Other countries have inferior potassium.
> ...


----------



## noirua (19 February 2007)

National Anthem of Afghanistan:  http://www.afghan-web.com/anthem/


----------



## theasxgorilla (19 February 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> LMAO
> 
> I posted the You Tube in the music thread... here it is
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pn7u3DAgp8




Why does watching that make me want to grab a six pack and start smashing s&*t up!?!?  God bless


----------



## constable (19 February 2007)

" australians all let us ring joyce,
  for she is young and free..." , off Kenny!


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> National Anthem of Afghanistan:  http://www.afghan-web.com/anthem/



thanks noirua
I notice just up one menu from that ...  http://www.afghan-web.com/
"Afghanistan: The Friendliest Country in the World, Possibly the Universe."  
well, ten points for positive thinking anyway.
and also ten points for at least considering the possibility of life somewhere else in the galaxy, arguably as friendly as Afghanistan even.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2007)

The full Aussie N.A. - http://www.dltk-kids.com/world/australia/anthem.htm


----------



## noirua (19 February 2007)

The true National Anthem of Australia?  http://www.anu.edu.au/people/Roger.Clarke/WM/

Five stirring versions that put the question beyond doubt?  http://www.hamilton.net.au/matilda.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

just a few more notes on afghanistan.. here are some Afghan proverbs
http://ca.afghanistans.com/Proverbs.htm 
(the proverbs have probably been around a lot longer than the anthem   :-


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> Swedish Anthem:
> *"Du gamla, Du fria"*
> _Du gamla, du fria, du fjÃ¤llhÃ¶ga Nord,
> du tysta, du glÃ¤djerika skÃ¶na!
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaNZGUW6eVU 
sung by carola - looks like she belongs in Abba  - nice song  gurilla

here's another, totally irrelevant to national anthems though .. (carola - invincible, 2006 eurovision) - i warn you she's pretty ugly. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8myUso8sWE&mode=related&search=

PS maybe we could talk her into singing "walzing matilda" - and let John Wlliamson sit the next one out


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

Unfortunately you don't get to hear some anthems (eg the Tajikistan national anthem) too often in the Olympics .  So one would surely be forgiven for not recognising it.

Just north of Afghanistan is :-
Tajikistan. Country of beautiful mountains  (for map see post #2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMdqA_Fsq3I 
PS I have no idea if this is national anthem or not . (but looks like it would be gr8 scenery - except, as Fitzy says, those damned mountains keep getting in the way).

here's an allegedly "funny clip" also from Tajikistan. - suggest you'll get the idea after 30 seconds or so.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8YeR_DdxGg&mode=related&search=

PS Even more off the track ... I understand from my Philipino friend that the Phillipines have only ever received silver medals in the olympics (boxing etc) - never had their national anthem played as yet (as in gold medal).  - never mind mate - theres always Beijing. - I'll track down a copy of Philippines national anthem "later" - unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12tGtMA4tqk
the real national anthem of Kazakhstan - 
"The REAL national anthem of the republic of Kazakhstan, not some Borat BS. I am not from KZ, but I lived there for 10 years and I really love that country for the beauty of its nature and the tolerance and hospitality of its people.
Algha, Qazaqstan,tek ghana Algha"


here's the OLD anthem..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthem_of_the_Republic_of_Kazakhstan


> Kazakh lyrics
> Жаралған намыстан қаһарман халықпыз,
> Азаттық жолында жалындап жаныппыз.
> Тағдырдың тезінен, тозақтың өзінен
> ...



KZ Gained independence in December 1991, 
On January 7, 2006, My Kazakhstan (song), written in 1956, is adopted as the new anthem, with modified lyrics.
Here's the new one 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Kazakhstan_(anthem) (even has the music score - but I havent double checked that agasist youtube)


> Golden sun in heaven,
> Golden corn in steppe,
> Legend of courage -
> It is my land.
> ...



some more scenery etc... (you can understand them getting upset with borat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxjcyDjpRzY&mode=related&search=
(sounds a bit like ... oklahoma ,,, "the corn is as high as an elephant's ..")


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

a couple of stans .  they aren't quite neighbours with common borders , because there are a couple of other stans in the way :- pretty hard to understan the differences.
http://geography.about.com/library/maps/blindex.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> "God Defend New Zealand" has five verses, each in English and translated into Māori.
> God Defend New Zealand
> 
> E Ihoā Atua,
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzlL6-8chQ0 god defend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfn44s2pteI&mode=related&search= - some tourist song and shots 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLZX15vwf84&mode=related&search= ditto
(actually i was trying to find "dame kiri" singing it, butno joy so far. 

bvb - i knew a young kiwi kid used to sing ..
God of Nations at Thy feet,
In the bonds of love we meet,
Hear our voices, we entreat,
God defend the toilet seat. - then again, he was laughing at the time.   

bit like "australinas all eat ostriches" I guess - only a few countries around that are prepared to joke on these matters, let their flag touch the ground etc


----------



## CanOz (20 February 2007)

2020, your posts are always an interesting distraction for me. What puzzles me though is, how do you find time to do investment research?

Cheers,


----------



## theasxgorilla (20 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaNZGUW6eVU
> sung by carola - looks like she belongs in Abba  - nice song  gurilla
> 
> here's another, totally irrelevant to national anthems though .. (carola - invincible, 2006 eurovision) - i warn you she's pretty ugly.
> ...




Not so shabby for 40, eh?


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> The true National Anthem of Australia?  http://www.anu.edu.au/people/Roger.Clarke/WM/



noirua
no doubt you've heard the pommie version... (we should sue em for sacrilege !!   )
WALKING A BULLDOG

Once a jolly vagabond camped down by a lily pond
Under the spreading chestnut tree
And he sang as he watched as he waited till his kettle boiled
Who'll come a walking a bulldog with me.

Walking a bulldog, walking a bulldog
You'll come a walking a bulldog with me.
(Repeat last 2 lines of previous verse.)

Up came a hedgehog to drink at the lily pond
Up jumped the vagabond with cries of glee
And he sang as he stuffed that hedgehog in his haversack
You'll come a walking a bulldog with me.

Walking a bulldog....

Up came a policeman mounted on his bicycle
Up came the gamekeepers, one, two, three
If that's a spiny hedgehog what you've got in your haversack
You'll come a walking a bulldog with me.

Walking a bulldog....

Up jumped the vagabond and leapt into the lily pond
You'll never take me alive said he.
Now his ghost may be heard as you pass by the lily pond
Who'll come a walking a bulldog with me.

Walking a bulldog...

tune: Waltzing Mathilda
Sung by Tom Lewis, 1989


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> 2020, What puzzles me though is, how do you find time to do investment research?  Cheers,



Canaus,  m8 I find that the more research I do, the less profit i seem to end up with.  So I just leave it to the trained monkey I've got here to throw the darts at the shares listing in the paper. 

So many countries just out of the shackles of Russian domination - so many "young emerging nations" out there - trying to memorise their anthems   least we can do is take an interest.   Good time to be patient with em and encouraging.  Not the right time to be "internationally antisocial" imho.  Good time to be branded a Cosmopolite.  Weary Dunlop , Fred Hollows, what giants they were!!   

You never know when research into eg Afghanistan could have an influence on the future - not so much whether or not you'll be rich,  more whether there'll even be a future.    So much talk about WHAM (winning their hearts and minds) , so little action (other than counterproductive).    

But like I said way back - even the South African anthem would have to tell a huge story - only a few years ago they were under apartheid system.     when they talk about "land of the free" ( and I'm guessing it does, since 90% of anthems seem to say that) - they have reason to mean it.
I wonder what the Zimbabwe anthem says? - no doubt "Mugabe you de greatest!!"?   amazing times we are living in. 

PS gurilla - she's 40 !! - ya kiddin. sheesh.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wp7p0ZtNZ8&mode=related&search=
> The Philippine National Anthem with the pictures of Jose Rizal, Andres Bonifacio, Emilio Aguinaldo, the statue of Lapu-Lapu and Ferdinand Magellan.
> "Lupang Hinirang" is the national anthem of the Philippines. Its music was composed in 1898 by Julian Felipe in Spanish, with lyrics adapted from the poem Filipinas, written by a young poet-soldier named Jose Palma in 1899.
> Originally written as incidental music, it did not have words when it was adopted as the National Anthem of the Philippines and subsequently played during the proclamation of Philippine independence on June 12, 1898. During the American occupation of the Philippines, the colonial government banned the song from being played with the passage of the Flag Law. The law was repealed in 1919 and the song was translated into English and would be legalized as the "Philippine Hymn." It was then translated into Filipino beginning in the 1940s with a 1966 version serving as the present anthem. Its use is governed by Republic Act No. 8491 or the Flag and Heraldic Code of the Philippines of 1998. The national anthem however is known to many Filipinos simply as Bayang Magiliw ("beloved country"), from the first line of the anthem.



Lapu Lapu is the local chief of Cebu who killed Magellan.
and I've already posted Jose Rizal's final poem on poetry thread - genius.
and.. lol just as they were about to gain freedom from Spain- the USA bought them following the Spanish American wars - hence the start of the long love-hate relationship with the USA   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3G5FlwSd6o song about the provinces - light hearted geography tour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo11JaZ7vEg tourist photos
(I spent several months scuba diving through the islands on a yacht - top spot )  plus a seriously long history - oldest university in asia etc - (16 th century saint thomas) etc
PS let's hope we hear that anthem in Beijing next year  (they did after all win most medals in the boxing at the last Asian games)


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 February 2007)

A couple more "stans".  Note the number of changes of flags they've had..
and both about 75% muslim and mostly Sunni (yet further east than Iran   )
http://www.worldstatesmen.org/  has links to download anthems (if you’re keen enough) - I assume the words are adequate:-

Kyrgyzstan:- Instead of using the former anthem used as a Soviet republic as a national anthem for the new nation created in 1991 like many of its Central Asian neighbours (see Kazakhstan, Tajikistan and Uzbekistan for examples), Kyrgyzstan adopted a brand new anthem upon independence in 1992, whose melody is slightly reminiscent of the native music to Central Asia, where this republic is located.

KYRGYZ LYRICS
Ak monguluu aska yoolor, talaalar,
Elibizdin zhany menen barabar,
Sansyz kyldym Ala-Toosun mekendep,
Saktap kaldy bizdin ata-babalar!
CHORUS:
Algai ber, kyrgyz el,
Azattyktyn zholunda,
Orkundoi ber, oso ber,
Oz tagdyrdyn kolunda!
ENGLISH TRANSLATION

High mountains, valleys and fields
Are our native, holy land.
Our fathers lived amidst the Ala-Toe,
Always saving their motherland.
CHORUS:
Come on, Kyrgyz people,
Come on to freedom!
Stand up and flourish!
Create your fortune!
We are open for freedom for ages.
Friendship and unity are in our hearts.
the land of Kyrgyzstan, our native state,
Shining in the rays of consent.
CHORUS
Dreams of the people came true,
And the flag of liberty is over us.
The heritage of our fathers we will
Pass to our sons for the benefit of people.
CHORUS

UZBEKISTAN  (UZBEK LYRICS)

Serquyosh, hur o'lkam, elga baxt, najot,
Sen o'zing do'stlarga yo'ldosh, mehribon!
Yashnagay to abad ilmu fan, ijod,
Shuhrating porlasin toki bor jahon!

CHORUS: 
Oltin bu vodiylar - jon O'zbekiston,
Ajdodlar mardona ruhi senga yor!
Ulug' xalq qudrati jo'sh urgan zamon,
Olamni mahliyo aylagan diyor!

etc 
---
ENGLISH TRANSLATION

Stand tall, my free country, good fortune and salvation to you,
You yourself a companion to friends, Oh! Loving one!
Flourish, Oh! Creator of eternal knowledge and science,
May your fame for ever shine bright!

CHORUS:
These valleys are golden - my dear Uzbekistan,
Our forefathers' manly spirits your companion!
Strenght of great people in turbulent times
Made this land the world's joy!

Oh! Generous Uzbek, your faith will not fade,
Free, young generations are your mighty wings!
The torch of independence, guardians of peace,
Oh! Worthy motherland, flourish and prosper eternally!

CHORUS


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 February 2007)

Kyrgyzstan
I seriously suggest you only need 30 seconds of each of the following to get the ghist of the place.. only if you're interested   
the city of Bishkek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkF9QuwWaJ4
the bushies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSscgwD58bY&mode=related&search= this looks like an adaptation of that fun afghan game of "rugby on horseback using a dead sheep for the ball" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uenC8DNbUns&mode=related&search= 4 westernised girls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnW_wz8Ah-o&mode=related&search= easy going muslim traditions belly dance 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aDqBSBuYas&mode=related&search= peace corps and womens leadership
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxFO2D1vO2c - unicef working with kids


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> thanks noirua
> .  http://www.afghan-web.com/



there seem to be more than one version of Afghan anthem...


> Daa watan afghanistan do daa ezzat de har afghan di
> Kor de soli kor de tori har bachi ye qahraman di
> Daa watan di tolo kor di de balocho, de uzbako
> De pashtoon aw hazarwoo de turkmano de tajeko .. etc
> ...




The following website has alternative version, presumably the Taliban version? (reference to jihad etc)?
http://www.kbears.com/afghanistan/anthemtext.html


> National Anthem of Afghanistan
> 
> Persian/Dari Lyrics
> Qal’a-ye Islam, qalb-e Asiya,
> ...


----------



## noirua (4 March 2007)

Not much chance, but "God Save the Queen" could be banished from the shores of Australia:  http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/goldanthem/#detail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxxFqW0QLCo


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 March 2007)

9.20 pm ABC - "Mark Corcoran journeys through Kurdistan - a region of Iraq far removed from the street battles and car bombs of Baghdad. "


----------



## noirua (17 March 2007)

The Dutch National Anthem:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=engP-6U0kqQ


----------



## spooly74 (17 March 2007)

Seeing as it's Paddy's Day and I`m a Paddy  

Irish version 

Sinne Fianna FÃ¡il
AtÃ¡ faoi gheall ag Ã‰irinn
BuÃ­on dÃ¡r slua
Thar toinn do rÃ¡inig chughainn
Faoi mhÃ³id bheith saor
Sean-tÃ­r Ã¡r sinsear feasta
NÃ­ fhÃ¡gfar faoin tiorÃ¡n nÃ¡ faoin trÃ¡ill
Anocht a thÃ©am sa bhearna bhaoil
Le gean ar Ghaeil chun bÃ¡is nÃ³ saoil
Le gunna scrÃ©ach faoi lÃ¡mhach na bpilÃ©ar
Seo libh canaig AmhrÃ¡n na bhFiann

English version

Soldiers are we
Whose lives are pledged to Ireland
Some have come
From a land beyond the wave
Sworn to be free
No more our ancient sire land
Shall shelter the despot or the slave
Tonight we man the gap of danger
In Erin's cause, come death or life
'Mid cannon's roar and rifles' peal
We'll chant a soldier's song




Life is all about asses 
you're either covering it, 
laughing it off, 
kicking it, 
kissing it, 
busting it, 
trying to get a piece of it, 
or behaving like one ..
Happy St. Patricks Day


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg9QekmZ-iM


> ...Named AmhrÃ¡n na bhFiann in Irish
> and Soldier's Song in English
> 
> CURFA (refrain, chorus) :
> ...



I've just been working on a bridge - several paddies there lol - "what a way to spend paddies day!" sez one as they sweated;   " - still we'll hav a helluva bludy thirst" sez the other


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR6mwzPjDfs  CBS News 1994: Mugabe Reassures White South Africans  (made 14 years after zimbabwe's black takeover - I wonder what he would say now , 13 years later again)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9UKDQP5j50&mode=related&search=   not sure if this is Zimbabwe's anthem, (probably not).  

ahh found anthem at last :- http://encarta.msn.com/media_461534092_761575825_-1_1/Zimbabwe_Flag_and_Anthem.html


> Zimbabwe
> Blessed be the Land of Zimbabwe
> 
> English:
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 March 2007)

Zimbabwe:- http://geography.about.com/library/cia/blczimbabwe.htm


> Background: The UK annexed Southern Rhodesia from the South Africa Company in 1923. A 1961 constitution was formulated that favored whites in power. In 1965 the government unilaterally declared its independence, but the UK did not recognize the act and demanded more complete voting rights for the black African majority in the country (then called Rhodesia). UN sanctions and a guerrilla uprising finally led to free elections in 1979 and independence (as Zimbabwe) in 1980. Robert MUGABE, the nation's first prime minister, has been the country's only ruler (as president since 1987) and has dominated the country's political system since independence. His chaotic land redistribution campaign begun in 2000 caused an exodus of white farmers, crippled the economy, and ushered in widespread shortages of basic commodities. Ignoring international condemnation, MUGABE rigged the 2002 presidential election to ensure his reelection. Opposition and labor groups launched general strikes in 2003 to pressure MUGABE to retire early; security forces continued their brutal repression of regime opponents.



PS Zimbabwe has the honour of being last in the lineup at each olympic opening. - but   somehow, I don't think that's the worst of their problems.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 March 2007)

Where Zimbabwe had    Mugabe, South Africa had   Mandella.


> Background: After the British seized the Cape of Good Hope area in 1806, many of the Dutch settlers (the Boers) trekked north to found their own republics. The discovery of diamonds (1867) and gold (1886) spurred wealth and immigration and intensified the subjugation of the native inhabitants. The Boers resisted British encroachments, but were defeated in the Boer War (1899-1902). The resulting Union of South Africa operated under a policy of apartheid - the separate development of the races. The 1990s brought an end to apartheid politically and ushered in black majority rule.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsWwz9UmjVk&watch_response anthem sung (starts and ends in different keys?


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_anthem_of_South_Africa
> Since 1997, The South African national anthem has been a hybrid song combining new English lyrics with extracts of the hymn "Nkosi Sikelel' iAfrika" and the old South African anthem "Die Stem van Suid-Afrika/The Call of South Africa". It is the only neo-modal national anthem in the world, by virtue of being the only one that starts in one key and finishes in another. The lyrics employ the five most populous of South Africa's eleven official languages - Xhosa (first stanza, first two lines), Zulu (first stanza, last two lines), Sesotho (second stanza), Afrikaans (third stanza) and English (final stanza). The full anthem can be heard here: [1]
> 
> Nkosi Sekelel' iAfrika was composed in 1897 by Enoch Sontonga, a Methodist school teacher. It was originally sung as a church hymn but later became an act of political defiance against the apartheid government. Die Stem van Suid-Afrika was written by C.J. Langenhoven in 1918. Die Stem was the co-national anthem[citation needed] with God Save the King/Queen from 1936 to 1957, when it became the sole national anthem until 1995. The South African government under Nelson Mandela adopted both songs as national anthems from 1995 until they were merged in 1997 to form the current anthem.





> South Africa's national anthem
> 
> Nkosi sikelel' iAfrika
> Maluphakanyisw' uphondo lwayo,
> ...


----------



## bvbfan (19 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> PS Zimbabwe has the honour of being last in the lineup at each olympic opening





I think the host nation is last


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 March 2007)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> I think the host nation is last



oops  - and then there's the (Chinese) hosts. - and the kids selling icecream.
gotta feelin next olympics the Zimbabwe'ans will be "missing" come time to go in the procession - scarpered -  even living in China would be better than going home.


----------



## trading_rookie (21 March 2007)

I think Advance Australia Fair should be considered a Claytons anthem - the anthem you have when you don't really have an anthem. 

It's so ho-hum, and doesn't stir the emotions at all, say like God Save the Queen or Star spangled banner.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 March 2007)

trading_rookie said:
			
		

> say like God Save the Queen or Star spangled banner.



You have a point m8,  - for all the autonomy we show in these matters, we might as well be the 51st state - fit right in there between Arkansas and California  

"Shoot if you must this old grey head, ...but spare me kangaroos she said " 

Heck, if Arnie Schwarz can be the Governator of California, then maybe we can talk Sylvester Stallone into being our Gov?  



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomy Autonomy (Greek: Auto-Nomos - nomos meaning "law": one who gives oneself his own law) means freedom from external authority. Autonomy is a concept found in moral, political, and bioethical philosophy. Within these contexts it refers to the capacity of a rational individual to make an informed, uncoerced decision. In moral and political philosophy, autonomy is often used as the basis for determining moral responsibility for one's actions. One of best known philosophical theories of autonomy was developed by Kant. In medicine, respect for the autonomy of patients is considered obligatory for doctors and other health-care professionals. Politically, it is also used to refer to the self-governing of a people.


----------



## trading_rookie (22 March 2007)

> You have a point m8,  - for all the autonomy we show in these matters, we might as well be the 51st state - fit right in there between Arkansas and California




More like the 52nd state, as if we'd rank ahead of the Brits...

Anyway, disregading one's view of the countries mentioned they at least have a more arousing anthem than what we have...think the only time I felt it sung with any conviction was by Julie Andrews of St George Bank fame during the 2000 Olympics!


----------



## insider (22 March 2007)

LOOK!!! THERE'S ONLY ONE NATIONAL ANTHEM WE SHOULD SING TO... AND THE ANTHEM IS 'WORKING CLASS MAN'


----------



## trading_rookie (22 March 2007)

You tryin' to imitate Barnsey with all that shouting? ;-)


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 March 2007)

gotta feeling that the Tunisian anthem is about to be played for the first time in the World Championship Swimming (Melb) 
better still, Chasers War lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ-Z3rxTzaQ tunisian anthem 
and played tonight in Melbourne first time in world swimming championship - 
(not that you can hear much on the occasion of this match ) - like a part of europe in africa.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqiLOaaRSKM tunisia trailer


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunisia
> Tunisia is a country situated on the Mediterranean coast of North Africa. It is the northernmost African country and the smallest of the nations situated along the Atlas mountain range. Around forty percent of the country is composed of the Sahara desert, with much of the remainder consisting of particularly fertile soil, and a 1300-km coastline. Both played a prominent role in ancient times, first with the famous Phoenician city of Carthage, and later, as the Africa Province, which became known as the bread basket of the Roman Empire....After a series of wars with Greece in the 6th century BC, Carthage rose to power and eventually became the dominant civilization in the Mediterranean. ..A Carthaginian invasion of Italy led by Hannibal during the Second Punic War, one of a series of wars with Rome, nearly crippled the rise of the Roman Empire. Carthage was eventually conquered by Rome in the 2nd century BC, a turning point which led to ancient Mediterranean civilization having been influenced mainly by European instead of African cultures.
> 
> Nonetheless the government presents itself as Western-friendly. Despite the potential to use their economic weight to impose human rights reforms, the European Union and the United States of America mostly turn a blind eye to human rights abuses in Tunisia. Many Tunisian citizens believe that there is a conspiracy between their government and these superpowers in this matter. The belief is rationalized with the assumption that the Tunisian government has maintained power not from the support of its citizens but by patronage for safeguarding the economic interests of the many Western corporations with locations in Tunisia...
> ...





> French colonial rule ended in 1956, and Tunisia was led for three decades by Habib Bourguiba, who advanced secular ideas. These included emancipation for women - women's rights in Tunisia are among the most advanced in the Arab world - the abolition of polygamy and compulsory free education.



 Now Ben Ali, who has won the last 3 elections 99.9% of the vote each time lol - bit like the Labour result last weekend.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

here's the words to that anthem.  says something about the Tunisian people (the way they think , or alternatively, the way their leaders would like them to think). "we are ready to die so that our country will live,  ... my boiling blood and all the wealth I possess I am ready to sacrifice for my country " - somehow can't see that being squeezed into a verse of "Advance Australia Fair"  
and the music :- http://encarta.msn.com/media_461534049/Tunisia_Flag_and_Anthem.html
http://david.national-anthems.net/tn.htm


> Tunisian Anthem
> "Himat Al Hima" (Defenders of the Fatherland)
> Words by: Mustafa Sadik Al-Rafii and Aboul-Qacem Echebbi
> Music by: Mohamad Abdel Wahab  Adopted: 1987
> ...





> O defenders of the Nation, hasten to the meeting of glory!
> We are ready to die, if it is necessary, die so that our country will live!
> This our blood in our veins urges us.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

Just another post on Zimbabwe :- (bunfight coming up in southern African summit meeting in Tanzania).


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200703/s1884206.htm
> Zimbabwe's Opposition Leader released, By Andrew Geoghegan
> Zimbabwean Opposition Leader Morgan Tsvangirai has been released from police custody after he and his staff were earlier arrested.  Mr Tsvangirai was about to brief the media about a number of party activists who have disappeared, when riot police stormed his offices.
> 
> ...



PS proposed quote of the day .. "We don't know how lucky we are Fred"
or as Fred Dagg would say "We dont know how propitious are our circumstances Frederick"


----------



## noirua (31 March 2007)

The National Anthem of "South Korea":  http://www.national-anthems.net/music_stream/?from=real&what=v_korea&id=KS


----------



## noirua (31 March 2007)

The National Anthem of the "Marshall Islands": http://www.national-anthems.net/music_stream/?from=real&what=marshallis&id=RM


----------



## noirua (31 March 2007)

The National Anthem of Australia:  http://www.national-anthems.net/music_stream/?from=real&what=v_australia&id=AS


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

noirua said:


> The National Anthem of "South Korea":  http://www.national-anthems.net/music_stream/?from=real&what=v_korea&id=KS



noirua , fascinating story here....
started life first draft written by a German and sung to Old Lang Syne lol... etc etc ... current music sounds like the North Korean  etc 



> South Korea  "Aegukka" (Patriotic Song)
> Words by: Yun Ch'i-Ho or An Ch'ang-Ho
> Music by: Ahn Eaktay  Adopted: 1948
> 
> ...





> ENGLISH TRANSLATION South Korean Anthem
> 
> Until the East Sea's waves are dry, (and) Mt. Baekdusan worn away, God watch o'er our land forever! Our country forever!
> 
> ...



Meanwhile here's North Korea as words 


> ENGLISH TRANSLATION North Korean Anthem
> 
> Let morning shine on the silver and gold of this land,
> Three thousand leagues packed with natural wealth.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

Strange, just as South Africa and Zimbabwe have words that are surpringly similar, (God bless us - very religious etc) - so too do North and South Korea.   More like the "geography and nature lesson" theme of "Advance Aus Fair" lol

Nowhere more so do you see the spin doctors at work than in anthems 

North Korea "millions of years existence" etc -  
"The country established by the will of the people,"
"Limitlessly rich and strong" - 
you can fool some of the people all the time, and all of the people  etcetc 

Actually South Korea is surpringly low key, given the often rabid nationalist stuff of such songs  ...
"*With such a will, (and) such a spirit, loyalty, heart and hand,
Let us love, come grief, come gladness, this, our beloved land! "*  (nice words yes ? ) 

PS I can see Chasers doing a parady on Advance Aus Fair 
"We've 7.7 million square km of island, with a large percentage that's desert,
We've a great democracy in Canberra , cos everybody sez it " etc 

Map may help  - didnt realise the Whitsundays were inland .
(PS sorry constable, Rottnest scores over Ballarat lol)
http://www.about-australia.com/facts/geography/


----------



## noirua (31 March 2007)

Hi 2020, The Americans stole the olde Pub drinkers song from the British and made it into the "star spangled banner".
Maybe we could find a suitable song for ASF. Then we would be greeted with music as we sign in. The Aussie 2nd National Anthem would be my favourite.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

here's the Soviet anthem (in english and in russian) - the russian version posted a few weeks ago.  Also Putin doing his thing.
probably saying (as Costello said a few months back)  .. "And I will do something about global warming in 2050" lol
 robeson (in english)
 - choir + orchestral


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

heck, not only did they "help" us win WWII - seems they can play volleyball as well 


Lol - also "I was Stalin's Bodyguard " -   in answer to the recent SBS series maybe ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

Russian opinion of global warming...
http://en.rian.ru/analysis/20070627/67914064.html


> ... (see below)....The spring inundation of the Lena, the largest Eurasian river, washed away the town and port of Lensk in 2001. The town was rebuilt on a new site. The evacuation and ensuing housing and infrastructural reconstruction cost an exorbitant sum.
> 
> Average warming in Russia due to anthropogenic factors is about one degree. In Siberia, it is four to six degrees-enough to shrink the permafrost area. Pernicious effects are visible even now, with the borders of the taiga, forest tundra and tundra itself receding northward-suffice it to compare space photographs from 30 years ago with the latest ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 June 2007)

lol - further to previous, the girl she is hugging is 7 feet high, and the bloke she is hugging is only 6 feet 

As for Russians in WWII - 14% of population killed (23 million)
(followed by Chinese with 20 million) 

Aus 40,500, i.e. 570 Russians died for each Aussie. 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...=143736&highlight=disproportionate#post143736

great song this one :-
 Billy Joel-Leningrad


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

Let's get it right with several versions of this national anthem:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcMuf8wE52k


----------



## noirua (24 February 2008)

National Anthem of CHAD:  http://david.national-anthems.net/td.htm

& The United Federation of Planets:  http://david.national-anthems.net/ufp.htm


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

National Anthem of Zimbabwe:  http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/8106/Anthems/zimbabwe.htm


----------



## noirua (4 January 2010)

The Australian National Anthem:  http://www.national-anthems.net/windowsmedia/vocal/AS


----------



## breakevencrazy (4 January 2010)

Flower of Scotland. 

Not recognized as the one and only NA of Scotland but a massive song just the same. I'm a big Rugby Union fan and when you get a few thousand of those crazy bastards belting it out in a stadium you cannot help but be moved.


----------



## DocK (4 January 2010)

My favourite version of our Aussie anthem is Adam Hills singing it in imitation of Jimmy Barnes to the tune of _Working Class Man_.  I saw this on TV several years ago, I think it may have been the Melbourne Comedy Festival, and it has stuck with me ever since.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiEycVMKoJo


----------



## Tisme (7 February 2018)

Don't think this kind of patriotism translates into Oz culture. I know in my trips to the USA the totems of flags, anthems, military, money making, etc are quite sacrosanct:


----------



## noirua (7 February 2018)

National Anthem of Siberia - First version by Fishermen and second traditional music:


----------

